

Beer Is Cheaper In the US Than Anywhere Else In the World - neya
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/9/25/beer-in-the-u-s-is-cheaper-than-anywhere-else-in-the-world--2

======
mhd
Define "beer".

~~~
Wingman4l7
Are you obliquely pointing out the potential discrepancy in the results from
differing ABV, or are you just making a snide remark about presumably watered
down, tasteless "American" beer?

~~~
mhd
Why not both? But seriously, mostly about the way to determine the "average"
price. What beers are included? If one country has lots of beer drinkers,
they're most likely to have some pretty cheap beer, but also offer more
expensive brands. Do they go into a liquor store in the US and determine the
median price of all bottles there? Or just the top 5 beer brands (if so, top 5
local, top 5 world-wide etc.)?

Makes this much harder to do than e.g. the famous "Big Mac Index".

